# Speed Channel 05 GTO Feature



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I recorded that GTO segment that the Speed channel did for the 05. If anyone missed it or would like to see it I put it on an FTP site. You will need a MPEG player to watch it.

ftp://[email protected]/05GTO.zip

Its big, so you may want to leave it download and go do something.


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

Now let me get this straight....GTO killing a Mustang, no commercials (good one!) AND Leann Tweeden? I am in HEAVEN!! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok - I went through the entire download - then the extraction (.zipping the file did little good) - now after all that I get an error message

"You've encountered error message C00D109B while using Windows Media Player. "

Is there a special codec required to view this? I found a place to download codec but there is too many to start randomly trying them.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I think you need DVD playing software to play it. It will not play on Windows Media player for me, but it plays on PowerDVD fine.

Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much for posting this! I loved it!


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

it played on Windows Media Player for me. I got an error downloading codec, but I tried again, and it was fine. It might have helped that I do have DVD player software on my laptop, not sure though.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks JMVorbeck for the link. Took a while even with broadband but well worth the download . I looked at the GXP for 06 but went with the 05 GTO . LeAnn Tweedan is a doll - Skip gets old hitting on her but great segment. Looks like the Bondurant Drifting Class might be worth it if they teach drifting like on the video.
With Press like this the secret may get out... :cool


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Xman said:


> Ok - I went through the entire download - then the extraction (.zipping the file did little good) - now after all that I get an error message
> 
> "You've encountered error message C00D109B while using Windows Media Player. "
> 
> ...


Hey man 3% is 3%!! You DO need some DVD software on your PC to watch this, there is no CODEC download for Media Player because that CODEC is licensed. Thats what I was referring to when I said you needed an MPEG player. Since you went through the 2 hour download, go to www.intervideo.com and download the trial version of WinDVD and install it. You can use that until it expires.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Thanks JMVorbeck for the link. Took a while even with broadband but well worth the download . I looked at the GXP for 06 but went with the 05 GTO . LeAnn Tweedan is a doll - Skip gets old hitting on her but great segment. Looks like the Bondurant Drifting Class might be worth it if they teach drifting like on the video.
> With Press like this the secret may get out... :cool


That GXP is hot, if I wasnt such a gear head I would have given that more consideration. My 2 kids are still small enough to climb in back easy enough so 4 doors lost out to 400 horses. Can you believe Skip made that comment on camera about "Checking out the curves" right to her face! What a Pig! I love it! And Dude, she is a doll, but that chick's got about as much business in the command chair of a GTO as my sister. She can sit in the co-pilots seat of my GTO anyday


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Got it to work on a computer that had WinDVD 4 software. Wow! That was an impressive piece of work! Thanks for posting it! It was worth the download. (BTW, the beta download did not play any mpeg file on my computer)


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

*File size*

Anyone know the file size of the zip? Just curious to know before I begin to download.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

mdgto04 said:


> Anyone know the file size of the zip? Just curious to know before I begin to download.


440Mb


----------



## whiteboyslo (Jun 25, 2005)

thank you so much for that! my buddy called me the other night to let me know this was on. i turn on the TV all excited only to find out i don't get SPEED!

again, thanks!

Mike


----------



## shift_GRIND (Jul 9, 2005)

it gets to 48.3 megs for me, then says its "finished" but it says corrupt when i try to open it....... ive got a 5meg connection downloading at 84kb....overloaded server??


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

shift_GRIND said:


> it gets to 48.3 megs for me, then says its "finished" but it says corrupt when i try to open it....... ive got a 5meg connection downloading at 84kb....overloaded server??



hmmm. I have seen where you lose a connection, try to download it again, and it stops at the same place. Don't know what you are using to download (windows, or a download accelerator) but you could try 2 things. 1) when you save it, try saving it as another name. 2) delete the temporary internet files, and try it again.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

shift_GRIND said:


> it gets to 48.3 megs for me, then says its "finished" but it says corrupt when i try to open it....... ive got a 5meg connection downloading at 84kb....overloaded server??


I havnt gotten any alerts from the server and I just checked it, everything is green. Try using Download Accelerator from Speedbit. I limited the per thread bandwidth but there is no maximum thread count so if you use an accelerator it will really haul and if your connection is questionable the accelerator will recover seamlessly. Sorry for your trouble, but I think its worth the download.


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I havnt gotten any alerts from the server and I just checked it, everything is green. Try using Download Accelerator from Speedbit. I limited the per thread bandwidth but there is no maximum thread count so if you use an accelerator it will really haul and if your connection is questionable the accelerator will recover seamlessly. Sorry for your trouble, but I think its worth the download.


I hope it isn't the same download accelerator that I dowloaded once. It had spyware up the wazoo


----------



## Tim Currie (Apr 12, 2005)

How do I view it on my mac? quicktime and windows media player are not working.... :confused


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

Tim Currie said:


> How do I view it on my mac? quicktime and windows media player are not working.... :confused


ooo...no idea. Doesn't a mac have some kind of Windows emulator? I'm sorry, but mac's are the devil.


----------



## shift_GRIND (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks for the tip on speedbit, it downloaded at 290k instead of in the 80's. I tried it like 5 times and it didn't work, but with the download accelerator it went just fine! i saw this on speed about a month ago and was mad i never recorded, now i can watch it whenever 

thanks for posting!


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

I found that you need to open the file with DVD player software to watch it. Mentioned above. I had not trouble downloading it. Did take a while on cable modem but it downloaded as I snoozed.

Only trouble I have had it I haven't been able to get Nero Express to copy it to CD yet. Haven't tried to hard to do it, just a few quick tries, maybe this weekend.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

goatsandstrats said:


> I found that you need to open the file with DVD player software to watch it. Mentioned above. I had not trouble downloading it. Did take a while on cable modem but it downloaded as I snoozed.
> 
> Only trouble I have had it I haven't been able to get Nero Express to copy it to CD yet. Haven't tried to hard to do it, just a few quick tries, maybe this weekend.


I actually have in in a full SVCD format for playing in DVD players that support SVCD (most do). I will put it up if you want it, maybe in an ISO file? Nero will burn ISO's.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

well its back on today @ 1:30 7/16/05...just seen the commercial for it..sorry for just now letting you all know.......


----------



## spylab (May 14, 2005)

Tim Currie said:


> How do I view it on my mac? quicktime and windows media player are not working.... :confused



There is a freebie program out there called VLC. Anything that QuickTime and Mindows Media can't play on my G5, VLC usually has no trouble with.


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I recorded that GTO segment that the Speed channel did for the 05. If anyone missed it or would like to see it I put it on an FTP site. You will need a MPEG player to watch it.
> 
> ftp://[email protected]/05GTO.zip
> 
> Its big, so you may want to leave it download and go do something.


Thanks, I appreciate it very much. I moved from Virginia to Connecticut during the time this was playing on Speed and I had no way to watch it. :cheers


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I actually have in in a full SVCD format for playing in DVD players that support SVCD (most do). I will put it up if you want it, maybe in an ISO file? Nero will burn ISO's.


JM - Is there a way you can send me that file?! I'd love to have it in a different format!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> JM - Is there a way you can send me that file?! I'd love to have it in a different format!
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Check your PM.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I have collected 4 or 5 TV specials on the new GTO. If anyone is interested I can put them up for DL too. Its just a little bit of work, so if nobody wants them, I am not going to waste my time.


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I have collected 4 or 5 TV specials on the new GTO. If anyone is interested I can put them up for DL too. Its just a little bit of work, so if nobody wants them, I am not going to waste my time.


I am interested, but if I am the only one, then don't worry about it. BTW, I was looking at your location, I was born and raised in Stuart, FL. I try to go there on vacations to see my family, when I can. :cool


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

bluegto04 said:


> I am interested, but if I am the only one, then don't worry about it. BTW, I was looking at your location, I was born and raised in Stuart, FL. I try to go there on vacations to see my family, when I can. :cool


Yeah, thats a haul from here but its a nice place. I wasnt born here, I am originally from Detroit.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I'd definitely be interested, but don't go through with it if its going to blow hours! 

:cheers 

Dave


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i would be interested!!!


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

bluegto04 said:


> I am interested, but if I am the only one, then don't worry about it. BTW, I was looking at your location, I was born and raised in Stuart, FL. I try to go there on vacations to see my family, when I can. :cool


I would also like them.


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

Anyone knows name of codec needed if you get the error thru WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER that one or more codecs are missing....????

If i knew the name, I could download from wmplugins.com

Thanks
Rinku


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

Its COOD1199 on mine , but if you have dvd playing software(windvd) you can play it thru that just fine. Thats what I did.


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

I went to the following site

http://www.free-codecs.com/

Downloaded the CODEC PACK ALL IN 1 under CODEC PACKS in Left Pane. The video works in WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER LIKE IT SHOULD.

Hope it helps

Rinku

PS. Thanks Alterego for your input


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

hssaini said:


> I went to the following site
> 
> http://www.free-codecs.com/
> 
> ...



np :cheers


----------

